# New TV show on logging...



## martyweir (Dec 9, 2008)

Anybody catch the new show on TLC - Heli-loggers? That is insane. These guys log some of the biggest Cedars, Firs, etc, I've ever seen!!! Their method is pretty amazing  no wonder such a high mortality rate!!! 

If you've got the wood bug, it's a great show to check out - wish I could get my hands on a small chunk of that Cedar - that'd keep me stocked up on mandolin tops for years to come! 

Marty


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

I've seen it advertised and tell myself I need to catch it but don't have any idea when it's on!!


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Another good one is AX Men. It was either on TLC or the Discovery Channel. It is also about logging. We watched that one religiously, I don't know if there have been any new ones, but that was awesome to watch.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

It appears to be on Thursdays at 10PM EST. It says next episode is about a crew member nearly getting killed by a Widowmaker!


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I can honestly say... I've had saws whirling a breath away from my fingers, hung from 50 ft roofs, and flown (airplanes) into places you don't want to talk about. 
But my biggest fear (that I know of)... is dropping trees. Hat's off to them...
You just have to be there to understand the dangers...


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah and scaling the 100+ ft Cedars with those unseen Car sized limbs and branches above. Sounds like a real rush and a deadly occupation!!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Did anybody catch the show Thurs night?? I was sorry to see it end, I was really enjoying the sights and scenes. Could do without all the talk I'm interested in the action and the view from 135'. I wonder how much those guys get paid?? It appeared that it may not pay as well as I would think or would want to do the job! I got paid $25 hr in 1985 for working up to 100' and a $2 more per hr for evey 5' above that. They should get at least $50-60, plus differentials and or bonus for coming in under standard (time). There is lot's of money being spent and thrown around in that particular area of logging!! What I would give for a couple of those trees sitting ready for cutting//slabbing and milling. I can close my eyes and smell the frresh cut Cedar:smile:


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a buddy in Oregan that flies a chopper for air lift logging. He use to fly C-130's for Butler Aviation doing water drops for forest fires and jumped over to flying choppers doing logging. He is in Bend Oregan. I will give him a call and see what kind of pay they get. I know he loves it and said he would never go back to fixed wing flying.


----------

